# good info for transmission in 1 gen diesel TF-80SC



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Aisin AW TF-81SC: A vigorous veteran - The AKPPro Magazine


Устройство, ремонт, типичные неисправности автоматической трансмиссии Aisin AW TF-81SC




akppro.ru





Good info for first gen diesel transmissions.. not sure where to put it as there was no diesel transmission sub section... admin please re-locate accordingly... thanks in advance

found this in my quest to trouble shoot and upgrade the trans for racing purposes.
The article does list it as being the 81 instead of our 80, but the info is good for both.. the pictures are in a different language but you can get the general gist of most of it... my biggest take away is cooling ... cooling... cooling


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This was excellent. Clearly a very intelligent person who wrote it. Albeit a little choppy when translated into English.

My key takeaway was that the most robust versions of this transmission are rated for 440-450 Nm. Whereas our LUZ engine is rated for a maximum output of 380 Nm.

Thread moved to Gen 1 Diesel - Technical.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

shimmy816 said:


> Aisin AW TF-81SC: A vigorous veteran - The AKPPro Magazine
> 
> 
> Устройство, ремонт, типичные неисправности автоматической трансмиссии Aisin AW TF-81SC
> ...


I think the 80 and the 81 are the same, except for part numbers. see: " Some manufacturers used a special labelling for this transmission – AF21 (*TF-81SC) for Ford* and A*F40-6 (TF-80SC) for Ford and GM, *AM6 for Peugeot and Citroen, AW6A-EL for Mazda.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The oil change portion is very interesting. Glad we've been keeping it up but I wish I would have changed mine sooner than 75k.

Also interesting to get (seemingly) confirmation that Mobil 3309 is compatible. I think we've questioned that from time to time.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have to wonder if ours was permanently damaged after those ******* cooler lines leaked out however much fluid they did. Only started to know something was up when the car basically would take a lifetime to downshift when you floored it - usually in situations where we were passing in oncoming. Changed the fluid (I think around ~70k) solved that issue, and alerted me to the leaking lines (replaced them a month or two later), but that's when it started having the sticky neutral-stop solenoid symptoms (well, once it warmed up - fluid change, and the following line change were in the first few months of the year).


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

So add a huge oil tk air cooler, bypass the radiator heather and strong trans. Got it, wish we had a pan to drop and filter to swap.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I have to wonder if ours was permanently damaged after those ***** cooler lines leaked out however much fluid they did. Only started to know something was up when the car basically would take a lifetime to downshift when you floored it - usually in situations where we were passing in oncoming. Changed the fluid (I think around ~70k) solved that issue, and alerted me to the leaking lines (replaced them a month or two later), but that's when it started having the sticky neutral-stop solenoid symptoms (well, once it warmed up - fluid change, and the following line change were in the first few months of the year).


Glad I got my lines changed fairly early in the leaking process.

I am having engine oil leak out though, somewhere in the area between where the engine and transmission meet. It's not a lot, oil is still on full crosshatch when I change the oil, but it's enough seepage to look bad.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well remember - the diesels actually increase in oil quantity over the "life" of the oil change, so that's not too surprising. I might have a similar leak somewhere, I feel like I've seen some residual, but not a lot. 

And yes, I'd say catching them early is good. I always try to keep an eye on them now - if they leak again, it'll just get an external cooler and I'll never need to deal with them again. I have the old lines, so I can make the necessary modifications to the trans-side of the lines off the car and just swap them, though there's a fair amount of room at least to deal with that section of the line, on-car.


----------

